
Ask HN: Do/did you allow your toddler access to a tablet? - fHbjKlf6
We&#x27;ve been strict regarding TV with our 2.5 year old, none before age 2 and 20 mins per day since then. I recently installed an educational app on my phone to experiment and he went crazy, learning colours, shapes and numbers overnight. The potential for learning seems undeniable especially given the fun factor.<p>However I&#x27;m scared about addiction and us caving in to giving him more time on the device over time. When I tell him its time up after his 20 min limit he has a tantrum, every time. And first thing in the morning before even getting out of bed he asks to play on Daddy&#x27;s phone. This scares me.<p>I&#x27;m considering buying an iPad and making it clear that its mine and not his and he gets 20 mins only when I&#x27;m home and together with me (This prevents him from bugging my wife for it during the day when i&#x27;m not home and makes it clear that I am in charge of when it gets used).<p>I feel buying this iPad is a big step and I&#x27;d love to hear thoughts from any other parents in our position or who have already taken this step and can reflect on the decision and what they may have done differently?
======
JSeymourATL
Fellow father of two young ones. It's a constant battle. The only way to win
is take them outside for a walk, play ball. Here's a NY Times piece on this--
Technology is a poor substitute for personal interaction. >
[https://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/07/06/screen-
addiction-i...](https://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/07/06/screen-addiction-is-
taking-a-toll-on-children/)

------
beobab
I'd recommend giving a five minute warning, then a two minute warning, then
one, and finally a countdown.

Then it's not a surprise, and the loss has time to be adjusted to.

This worked on my youngest.

